# Проблемы после операции... Помогите



## Lenysik (29 Янв 2013)

Очень неудобно задавать такой вопрос, но больше не кого спросить.  Моему парню сделали операцию по удалению грыжи и поставили титановый винтовой кейдж 15 января 2013 года. Во время операции ставили катетер. После операции несколько дней не мог нормально ходить в туалет по маленькому, было очень больно и моча не выделялась, опять ставили катетер. На4-ый день после операции стали делать капельницы и в туалет стал ходить нормально. Но появилась другая проблема, пропала сперма, эрекция и оргазм есть. С чем это может быть связано, и восстановиться ли это? Помогите, пожалуйста. В Интернете очень мало информации про это.


----------



## гельмут (30 Янв 2013)

Lenysik написал(а):


> Очень неудобно задавать такой вопрос, но больше не кого спросить. Моему парню сделали операцию по удалению грыжи и поставили титановый винтовой кейдж 15 января 2013 года. Во время операции ставили катетер. После операции несколько дней не мог нормально ходить в туалет по маленькому, было очень больно и моча не выделялась, опять ставили катетер. На4-ый день после операции стали делать капельницы и в туалет стал ходить нормально. Но появилась другая проблема, пропала сперма, эрекция и оргазм есть. С чем это может быть связано, и восстановиться ли это? Помогите, пожалуйста. В Интернете очень мало информации про это.


Привет. Это не сперма пропала, а исчезла чувствительность мужского органа. У меня такая же история была. Нужны препараты усиливающие чувствительность нервных окончаний. Я не врач рекомендовать не могу, но сам пользовался нейромидином в уколах. Уже год прошел с операции , улучшение есть, но еще не идеал. Еще здесь большая роль женщине отводится. Главное не истерить и все будет хорошо.....


----------

